# Garden herps



## Hootz (Aug 28, 2014)

Thought I'd check on the slows as I was retrieving the retriever from barking his tats off at next door:



Been living under this dustbin lid for years


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

very nice, i have them in my garden too.........will have to post some pics....



steve


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You are sooooo lucky!


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Very lucky! Have always wanted to see some of these guys, and yet despite being a landscaper I have never come across any.. Always bumping into grass snakes though


----------



## Hootz (Aug 28, 2014)

We occasionally used to have the odd grass snake in the compost heap, but not seen one for years now :/


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

i usually get Common and crested newts breeding in my little pond every year.

this is the first year they have been a no show. dont Know whats Become of them... also first year my nest Boxes havent been used?

all a bit disconcerting really.


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

might be worth Flagging up ARCs Record pool for anyone who is Unaware 

What is the Record Pool?

Record Those Native herp sightings, and help their conservation


----------



## Hootz (Aug 28, 2014)

We used to have common and cresties and frogs and toads at our pond, but tbh its been neglected the last 10 years, on my to do list - no idea whats in there these days ;s

Will deffo get on to the ARC pool


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

wowsers, that's a good haul!


----------



## mmrseobd (Jan 9, 2015)

*Looking nice*

Nice color, good collection



Hootz said:


> Thought I'd check on the slows as I was retrieving the retriever from barking his tats off at next door:
> 
> [URL=http://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s643/20bboy/IMG_5254_zpsa7d6ecb6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Been living under this dustbin lid for years


----------

